# Asus GTX 470/480 to increase performance by 50% via Voltage Tweaking!



## Ryeong

This is really amazing! By Tweaking the voltages they achived 50% performance increase, without touching the clocks!

In other words. If GTX 480 is supposedly 5-15% faster than HD 5870, this will result in an 55-65% performance over 5870.. Also, becouse the clocks are untouched we can still overclock. Let's say that we overclock 5-10%, then we are up to a total of 60-75% increase over 5870. 

At that point, i believe 480 can take on 5970 to an certain extent.

I know this is just mere speculations. But, for some reason i find this very possible.

Discuss.


----------



## funkysnair

here comes the build up to the launch...

i will belive it when i see it, if it is true then good on them-but if this is some kinda hype to take the focus off ati then thats kinda sad!

where is your source for this info?


----------



## Ryeong

funkysnair said:


> here comes the build up to the launch...
> 
> i will belive it when i see it, if it is true then good on them-but if this is some kinda hype to take the focus off ati then thats kinda sad!
> 
> where is your source for this info?



http://vr-zone.com/forums/589756/asus-gtx-480-and-gtx-470-boxes.html  For the pics

Asus stated back in 11th march that they would buy GTX 470/480's, so it is very possible..

Also, yea.. Only official releases can reveal the truth. But i have high hopes... There are currently XFX and Asus, (possibly power color too) that are making third-party versions of this card so far...


----------



## 87dtna

I don't think it means 50% better just from increasing voltage.  Thats kinda impossible anyway.


----------



## G25r8cer

We have been hearing this kinda crap for the past 3-4months

Come on Nvidia get your crap together and release a dx11 card already!! 

We were supposed to see one before the end of last year


----------



## funkysnair

its all hype and no action, its getting boring....

even if nvidia does release there cards and they are all they promise there prices will be stupid


----------



## Stildawn

I just hope the release drops all the other prices enough... lol looking to upgrade lol.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Me too


----------



## lubo4444

still waiting for the card to be released.  No further comment.


----------



## Gabe63

I will buy one if they come out just to try it. Like my 3 year old says, come on come on. I am dying for competition, there is none right now. I do not hold a lot of hope that the card will be all that but I hope i am wrong.


----------



## Leopold Butters

Man I hope ATI drops thier prices a bunch when these release so I can pick up a 5850 for cheap for my new build.


----------



## linkin

Have you got proof? where did you hear this? give us a link!


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> I don't think it means 50% better just from increasing voltage.  Thats kinda impossible anyway.



Wrong. It is possible to achieve such high improvements by teaking the voltages.. But, it comes with a cost. Higher Watt's..


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Yeah I agree with everyone else... I mean 50 percent? That's crazy!


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> Wrong. It is possible to achieve such high improvements by teaking the voltages.. But, it comes with a cost. Higher Watt's..



Umm, how exactly does that work?  I can crank the voltage on my CPU and it will use more watts too, but not have any improvement whatsoever on performance.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> Umm, how exactly does that work?  I can crank the voltage on my CPU and it will use more watts too, but not have any improvement whatsoever on performance.



It's a mixture of hardware voltage tweaking and overvoltaging. So, overvoltaging might only help 3% but the rest is done by hand. They open the GPU and develop on it. I don't know how they was able to achieve this, nor if it's going to be released in a while either. It's up to the market whether they will be allowed to release this at once or if they have to way a cuple of days. 

Keep in mind that there are marketing laws, otherwhise people could release super overclocked cards with the same price. This is unethical for the competitors..

There has been done several attempts with voltage tweaking in the past, but keep in mind that this "fermi" is originally comming from Tesla. And tesla is easy to develop, tweak, overclock etc.. It's a super GPU. So, im not really surpised.

Heck, i expect it to be at least one huge surprise at PAX in 4 days! - This hopefully being one of them.


----------



## linkin

Do you have a link to an article where you heard this or what? I'm skeptical...


----------



## just a noob

Ryeong said:


> It's a mixture of hardware voltage tweaking and overvoltaging. So, overvoltaging might only help 3% but the rest is done by hand. They open the GPU and develop on it. I don't know how they was able to achieve this, nor if it's going to be released in a while either. It's up to the market whether they will be allowed to release this at once or if they have to way a cuple of days.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are marketing laws, otherwhise people could release super overclocked cards with the same price. This is unethical for the competitors..
> 
> There has been done several attempts with voltage tweaking in the past, but keep in mind that this "fermi" is originally comming from Tesla. And tesla is easy to develop, tweak, overclock etc.. It's a super GPU. So, im not really surpised.
> 
> Heck, i expect it to be at least one huge surprise at PAX in 4 days! - This hopefully being one of them.



overvolting doesn't just magically increase your clocks, I can't set my I7 for 1.9V, and expect it to be at 5.5ghz, second, Fermi isn't coming from Tesla, they're both derived from the same GF100 chip, also, the reason why they don't all have super overclocked cards is, this chip is already at 300watts of tdp stock, I'm also guessing that all reference cards will have voltera regulators, so they can all be controlled by software


----------



## Twist86

That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of...you don't gain speed by simply voltage increases if so we wouldn't have to overclock our processors. This is just Nvidia hyping up their 6 month late card and idiots are falling for it.


----------



## Ryeong

Twist86 said:


> That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of...you don't gain speed by simply voltage increases if so we wouldn't have to overclock our processors. This is just Nvidia hyping up their 6 month late card and idiots are falling for it.



Everything is stupid if you don't reread what i previously wrote. They are not overvoltaging, they are teaking the hardware manually by hand. They open the hardware and find ways to improve it, pretty much like many companies does with their tesla cards.. And becouse "fermi" = "tesla" in many ways, this is very possible. 

I'll say, wait a cuple of days after PAX too see more third-party companies release custom builds.

A lot of GPU's are being held back becouse of marketing restrictions.. Just look at Asus Matrix GTX 285.. an overclock margin of 330%!! (Link beneath)

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/scan_gtx_285_gc_promo_uk.html 

So, why didn't they release similar cards earlier? becouse of the market.. They say that 480 will be around 499. But that's only nvidias suggestion.. in fact, it's the retailers that decide what they want to buy the card for.. so, heck we might see a decrease to around 400-450 dollars for 480 if the retailers decide so.. who knows? It's only 4 days until nvidia releases their "normal" fermi cards.. 

I will buy a 480. But from XFX, ASUS or some other third party company instead... They tend to be better, at least in my opinion..


----------



## 87dtna

We need a definition of ''tweaking hardware''.  You honestly have no clue what you are talking about.
The 50% on the box means by voltage tweaking you're able to achieve 50% better performance VIA an overclock.  Without voltage tweak, it's probably like 30% better via overclocking.


----------



## Matthew1990

I didn't know raising voltages makes things fatser, I thought you had to increase clocks, we learn somethin new everyday


----------



## Twist86

Ryeong said:


> Everything is stupid if you don't reread what i previously wrote. They are not overvoltaging, they are teaking the hardware manually by hand.



Ah I see way the way it sounded they just ramped the voltage and said "hooray!!!!"


----------



## Gooberman

Matthew1990 said:


> I didn't know raising voltages makes things fatser, I thought you had to increase clocks, we learn somethin new everyday



yeah people volt mod their cards for higher clocks just changing voltage or "tweaking" it won't improve preformance until you Overclock it xD


----------



## spynoodle

I still hope that these cards will make some serious competition, but I have to agree with everybody here: Raising voltages does absolutely nothing unless you raise clocks! I agree with 87dtna: That picture on the box is just saying its overclocking potential. What was that card the OP listed? The ASUS GTX285 that has a 330% overclocking margin?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I don't think it means 50% better just from increasing voltage.  Thats kinda impossible anyway.



Yeah, increasing voltage will not increase performance of the cards whatsoever. And no amount of voltage on stock cooling will net you a 50% overclock either. Performance per clock is prett much linear, so unless you net a 50% overclock, you arent going to net 50% performance increase.

Also, i took a look at your website. Your "hard drive" score i can guarantee is fake unless you are running a solid state drive, as windows will not give you above 5.9 on mechanical medium, solid state disks are required for anything above 5.9. Its not hard at all to fake scores just be editing a file in windows. And 1066mhz is not overclocked for PC8500 memory, the stock clock for PC8500 memory is 1066mhz.


----------



## ScOuT

I did voltage tests with my GTX 260 and had some weird results. Cranking up the volts helped while Folding, sometimes I saw jumps from 7,500 PPD up over 9,000 PPD just by adding a small ammount of voltage.

As for gaming, just adding voltage did nothing for game performance and frame rates. All it did was make the card unstable and actually decreased performance. Adding voltage and overclocking of course added a few extra frames per socond but nothing to write home about...I might not even over volt or overclock a card again.

I am just sick of waiting...these new Nvidia cards better blow ATI out of the water, the world has been waiting long enough.


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, increasing voltage will not increase performance of the cards whatsoever. And no amount of voltage on stock cooling will net you a 50% overclock either. Performance per clock is prett much linear, so unless you net a 50% overclock, you arent going to net 50% performance increase.
> 
> Also, i took a look at your website. Your "hard drive" score i can guarantee is fake unless you are running a solid state drive, as windows will not give you above 5.9 on mechanical medium, solid state disks are required for anything above 5.9. Its not hard at all to fake scores just be editing a file in windows. And 1066mhz is not overclocked for PC8500 memory, the stock clock for PC8500 memory is 1066mhz.



What the **** are you talking about? i just press "run analysis" and that's the result i got. I have a SSD for OS That's why i got the high result. I haven't overclocked nor left my Memory ratings on stock. What i did was too choose Sync-mode for the memory rather than 1:1 etc.. The Memory Mhz changes based on CPU load...

You might need some more in-depth information before making such accusations, becouse it is very agitating..


----------



## Gooberman

You have no mention of an SSD in your current pc-specs on your website just a Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1500 GB =]


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> You have no mention of an SSD in your current pc-specs on your website just a Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1500 GB =]



I can't add more than 500 letters..  i had to choose between my HDD and SSD..


----------



## Gooberman

well you could take out the how much you oced your gtx275s take out the "[4 cores]"  everyone should know that's a quad core unless they are new. "(8 fans)" and you should have room


----------



## Ryeong

Gooberman said:


> well you could take out the how much you oced your gtx275s take out the "[4 cores]"  everyone should know that's a quad core unless they are new. "(8 fans)" and you should have room



Yea, i'll do that right away..


----------



## 87dtna

Haha, you are so full of shit.  It takes 3 SSD's in RAID 0 to get a 7.8...guess how I know.  One SSD gives a 7.1.  Two SSD's gives about a 7.5, and 3 SSD's in raid 0 gives a 7.8.

I used to have three 30gb SSD's in raid 0   607mb/s read and 445 mb/s write speed.  Thats what it takes to get a 7.8 buddy.


----------



## Gooberman

aww i only get 5.8 for hard drive  my lowest is 4.6 ^^


----------



## 87dtna

Gooberman said:


> aww i only get 5.8 for hard drive  my lowest is 4.6 ^^



Thats normal....guessing your CPU score was the 4.6?  Or the graphics, kinda a take your pick there


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> Haha, you are so full of shit.  It takes 3 SSD's in RAID 0 to get a 7.8...guess how I know.  One SSD gives a 7.1.  Two SSD's gives about a 7.5, and 3 SSD's in raid 0 gives a 7.8.
> 
> I used to have three 30gb SSD's in raid 0   607mb/s read and 445 mb/s write speed.  Thats what it takes to get a 7.8 buddy.



There, updated.. MY SSD was priced around 1000 dollars when i bought it so.. The score is real and justified..


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> There, updated.. MY SSD was priced around 1000 dollars when i bought it so.. The score is real and justified..



I don't care if you paid a million bucks for it, it won't get you a 7.8 score with a single disk.  FULL OF SHIT


----------



## Gooberman

87dtna said:


> Thats normal....guessing your CPU score was the 4.6?  Or the graphics, kinda a take your pick there



ahh xd CPU 4.7 just OCed my 8500gt and re ran Gaming Graphics 5.8 (from 4.6) xD once i gets me some money though i'm getting a nice lil tri/quad core and a mother board in which i can overclock it xD


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> I don't care if you paid a million bucks for it, it won't get you a 7.8 score with a single disk.  FULL OF SHIT



What if you're wrong? i can see you have a huge ego, but clearly you lack knowledge of many different aspects. There are more than one mainstream line that can change a score drastically. Microsoft has tuned their score system based on already added scores...

I went from 7.6 with one GTX 275 to 7.8 when i added another. Does that even make sense to only increase 0.2 when my fps was 2x more in certain games?.. No, it does not.. 

My CPU score didn't even change  (or close to 0.1) when i increased my Ghz from 3.8 to 4.22. That's illogical.. And there you go. The scores proves very little, and are very inaccurate at times.. 

Also, who cares? SSD and HDD has close to nothing performance-whise to say in gaming. And i only care about anything related to gaming and decompressing etc... If the scores was to be correct, they would have to find the balanced score instead of choosing the lowest one..


----------



## 87dtna

I'm not wrong, hence your backpedaling tone because you know you've been owned by experienced individuals.....and I love how you are now saying how WEI means nothing when you already have your scores plastered up on your site acting like they are awesome.

I'm somehow doubting you even own this SSD anyway, why the hell would you have a 7200.11 in your sig when you could be showing off a ''$1000'' SSD in your system?  BS

I also doubt you have that kind of overclock on a 780i board.  Nvidia chipsets are horrible at overclocking quads.  And to run 4.22ghz, you'd have a 469 FSB.  Why would you run 469?  Doesn't make any sense to me.  Now see if you had 4.25ghz, that would have been believable because 500x8.5= 4.25ghz.  But actually, still not really believeable because it's on a crap 780i.

And BTW, I've owned a 680i, 780i, and 790i ultra....all CRAP at overclocking power hungry quads compared to P45/X48 boards.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> I'm not wrong, hence your backpedaling tone because you know you've been owned by experienced individuals.....and I love how you are now saying how WEI means nothing when you already have your scores plastered up on your site acting like they are awesome.
> 
> I'm somehow doubting you even own this SSD anyway, why the hell would you have a 7200.11 in your sig when you could be showing off a ''$1000'' SSD in your system?  BS



If you was in my situation you would know how patetic this was in the first place. I went to My computer - properties - run analysis, and that's the result i got..

SSD with 256MB to show off? Lmao, SSD's are so unimportant in my opinion. Thus, i boot up faster etc.. not worth it in my opinion.. I would rather invest in another 1.5 TB HDD instead. But, it's too late now..

It's all about preferences 87dtna.. Preferences.. Keep that in mind. You're stating something without any source of evidence. I have my source right in front of me at this very moment. This can go on forever, heh.. Not worth discussing, unless you want to wase both my and your own time.

I dont have a regular 780i.. Jesus fking!!.. I have 780i FTW-edition.. Becouse it can handle the clocks..


----------



## ganzey

Ryeong said:


> If you was in my situation you would know how patetic this was in the first place. I went to My computer - properties - run analysis, and that's the result i got..
> *
> SSD with 256MB to show off? Lmao, SSD's are so unimportant in my opinion. Thus, i boot up faster etc.. not worth it in my opinion.. I would rather invest in another 1.5 TB HDD instead. But, it's too late now..
> *
> It's all about preferences 87dtna.. Preferences.. Keep that in mind. You're stating something without any source of evidence. I have my source right in front of me at this very moment. This can go on forever, heh.. Not worth discussing, unless you want to wase both my and your own time.
> 
> I dont have a regular 780i.. Jesus fking!!.. I have 780i FTW-edition.. Becouse it can handle the clocks..



i thought it was 256 gb? trippin up?

and if you actually had an ssd you would realise how important they are, but obviously you dont. an you say its "too late to get a 1.5tb" why not sell your "$1000 ssd"?

and there is TONS of evidence that ssd's are better than normal hard drives


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> If you was in my situation you would know how patetic this was in the first place. I went to My computer - properties - run analysis, and that's the result i got..



Umm, thats not even close to how you get to the WEI....it's in the control panel.



Ryeong said:


> SSD with 256MB to show off? Lmao, SSD's are so unimportant in my opinion. Thus, i boot up faster etc.. not worth it in my opinion.. I would rather invest in another 1.5 TB HDD instead. But, it's too late now..
> .



LOL, OK then.



Ryeong said:


> I dont have a regular 780i.. Jesus fking!!.. I have 780i FTW-edition.. Becouse it can handle the clocks..



Yes and I've had a 790i Ultra which a gaurantee is better than a FTW edition, still crap.


----------



## 87dtna

ganzey said:


> and if you actually had an ssd you would realise how important they are, but obviously you dont. an you say its "too late to get a 1.5tb" why not sell your "$1000 ssd"?
> 
> and there is TONS of evidence that ssd's are better than normal hard drives




Exactly.  This guy is such a douche poser


----------



## Ryeong

ganzey said:


> i thought it was 256 gb? trippin up?
> 
> and if you actually had an ssd you would realise how important they are, but obviously you dont. an you say its "too late to get a 1.5tb" why not sell your "$1000 ssd"?
> 
> and there is TONS of evidence that ssd's are better than normal hard drives



Why attack me personally when i make Typo's lmao.. Dude, i live in Norway. Do you have any idea how little i will regain when selling that one? i'll tell you.. If im lucky i "might" get 80-120 dollars.. 

My main focus lies in Gaming, and i really couldn't notice anything as i've only used my SSD for the OS and not games. Tried a game once, the loading time wsa reduced by a little. But that's it.. just a part of my preference. Nothing else. I'm not saying it's not worth it in general, but just not for me.. Alright?



87dtna said:


> Umm, thats not even close to how you get to the WEI....it's in the control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, OK then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I've had a 790i Ultra which a gaurantee is better than a FTW edition, still crap.



That's like saying HD 5970 sucks ass.. No particular reason for that statement. You're being lazy..


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Umm, thats not even close to how you get to the WEI....it's in the control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, OK then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I've had a 790i Ultra which a gaurantee is better than a FTW edition, still crap.



Actually the 790i FTW was far better than the ultra, the ultra was a straight reference design while the FTW had 8phase pwm and vdroop compensation, while the FTW digital had digital PWM and vdroop compensation. Plus ive gotten some pretty good clocks out of my ultra board, and will get more as soon as i get around to vdroop modding the thing. However, i have NEVER seen more than 650fsb on an nvidia based board, no matter what model it was.


Geeze, a simple suggestion i make to the OP that if they have an ssd they might wanna list it on their site, turns into a flame war between 4 different members. Cool it down or action is gonna be taken.



Ryeong said:


> What the **** are you talking about? i just press "run analysis" and that's the result i got. I have a SSD for OS That's why i got the high result. I haven't overclocked nor left my Memory ratings on stock. What i did was too choose Sync-mode for the memory rather than 1:1 etc.. The Memory Mhz changes based on CPU load...
> 
> You might need some more in-depth information before making such accusations, becouse it is very agitating..



So your memory changes speed with cpu load? Fascinating...with 10 years of experience on computers ive never seen such a feature. FSB speed stays the same on all boards, the multiplier is what changes with speedstep, which has nothing to do whatsoever with memory.


----------



## ganzey

Ryeong said:


> Why attack me personally when i make Typo's lmao.. Dude, i live in Norway. Do you have any idea how little i will regain when selling that one? i'll tell you.. If im lucky i "might" get 80-120 dollars..



i'll give ya $150 plus shipping. then you can go buy any hdd u want


----------



## Gooberman

bomberboysk said:


> Geeze, a simple suggestion i make to the OP that if they have an ssd they might wanna list it on their site, turns into a flame war between *4 different members.* Cool it down or action is gonna be taken.



who are these 4 members i'm not in any flame war


----------



## Ryeong

bomberboysk said:


> Actually the 790i FTW was far better than the ultra, the ultra was a straight reference design while the FTW had 8phase pwm and vdroop compensation, while the FTW digital had digital PWM and vdroop compensation. Plus ive gotten some pretty good clocks out of my ultra board, and will get more as soon as i get around to vdroop modding the thing.
> 
> 
> Geeze, a simple suggestion i make to the OP that if they have an ssd they might wanna list it on their site, turns into a flame war between 4 different members. Cool it down or action is gonna be taken.



Yea, well this went off-topic xD .. I'm done discussing anything non-realated to the thread from here on.



ganzey said:


> i'll give ya $150 plus shipping. then you can go buy any hdd u want


I'll check with some friends. If i won't get any better offers then we "might" have a deal.. I just need to rethink about this for a while first ^^



Gooberman said:


> how did that relate to what he was saying nothing's beating the 5970 atm



That's true.. For now 

Back on topic:

I Doubt asus will be allowed for such an performance increase before many months after 480 has been released due to marketing laws. Unless they price it ridicously high, which is something noone of us want.

Also, those are mere pictures. I've started to rethink about this.. i take it with a piece of grain and say that i'm in doubt until i hear official news.


----------



## just a noob

Ryeong said:


> Yea, well this went off-topic xD .. I'm done discussing anything non-realated to the thread from here on.
> 
> 
> I'll check with some friends. If i won't get any better offers then we "might" have a deal.. I just need to rethink about this for a while first ^^
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.. For now
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> I Doubt asus will be allowed for such an performance increase before many months after 480 has been released due to marketing laws. Unless they price it ridicously high, which is something noone of us want.
> 
> Also, those are mere pictures. I've started to rethink about this.. i take it with a piece of grain and say that i'm in doubt until i hear official news.



It's *NOT* due to marketing laws, it's due to the fact that the tdp of these chips is already through the roof, any further voltage increase/overclocking is going to cause them to get hotter


----------



## Ryeong

just a noob said:


> It's *NOT* due to marketing laws, it's due to the fact that the tdp of these chips is already through the roof, any further voltage increase/overclocking is going to cause them to get hotter



Well, that's true. What about an Liquid-cooler setup? or water-cooling?.....hydrogen cooling lol..

Anyways, im off for today.. It's already 00:51 here so.. ^^

Have a nice day/night.. : )


----------



## bomberboysk

Ryeong said:


> Well, that's true. What about an Liquid-cooler setup? or water-cooling?.....hydrogen cooling lol..
> 
> Anyways, im off for today.. It's already 00:51 here so.. ^^
> 
> Have a nice day/night.. : )



Liquid and water cooling mean the same thing, and water cooling isnt something you can just throw on a card, you need a pump, res, rad, etc. Liquid nitrogen is only used for benching, hydrogen is really a waste for extreme overclocking.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Actually the 790i FTW was far better than the ultra, the ultra was a straight reference design while the FTW had 8phase pwm and vdroop compensation, while the FTW digital had digital PWM and vdroop compensation. Plus ive gotten some pretty good clocks out of my ultra board, and will get more as soon as i get around to vdroop modding the thing. However, i have NEVER seen more than 650fsb on an nvidia based board, no matter what model it was.
> .




You got it all wrong from the start man....it's a 780i ftw not a 790i.




Ryeong said:


> Well, that's true. What about an Liquid-cooler setup? or water-cooling?.....hydrogen cooling lol..
> 
> Anyways, im off for today.. It's already 00:51 here so.. ^^
> 
> Have a nice day/night.. : )



wow, you know less about computers than I even thought.  And if you really owned a 256gb SSD, you'd know it was worth a hell of a lot more than $120.


----------



## Twist86

Best thread EVER!!!!! I love when a geek war breaks out....what I don't like is I understood all of that and saw the humor ~_~.

*despair*


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> *You got it all wrong from the start man....it's a 780i ftw not a 790i.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you know less about computers than I even thought.  And if you really owned a 256gb SSD, you'd know it was worth a hell of a lot more than $120.



No, the point i am making is the FTW boards are far better than the standard reference boards, and actually the 780i FTW was capable of clocking better than the 790i ultra in some cases.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> No, the point i am making is the FTW boards are far better than the standard reference boards, and actually the 780i FTW was capable of clocking better than the 790i ultra in some cases.



Yeah OK my bad I thought the 790i ultra also had the 8 phase....whats the difference between the ultra and the standard 790i then?


Although I didn't have a FTW, the 790i whipped the 780i mostly because of the DDR3 memory bandwidth compared to DDR3.  All my benches were WAY better on the 790i with DDR3 2000 memory compared to 1066 ddr2.  CPU overclocking was about the same, the 790i had a huge FSB hole from 350 to 400 FSB.


----------



## StrangleHold

After reading post 1/13 and 16 I laughed so hard my right eye went blood shot. Especially the part about Asus opening the GPU to make changes. Thats as far as I got before losing interest. Sounds like old times with another member which really burned me out.


----------



## ganzey

StrangleHold said:


> After reading post 1/13 and 16 I laughed so hard my right eye went blood shot. Especially the part about Asus opening the GPU to make changes. Thats as far as I got before losing interest. *Sounds like old times with another member which really burned me out*.



pceye?


----------



## StrangleHold

ganzey said:


> pceye?


 
You said the name, got to hunt you down now.


----------



## ganzey

StrangleHold said:


> You said the name, got to hunt you down now.



oh gosh, better lock my doors, lol. he was banned before i even joined, but i remember scanning some old threads a couple months ago and saw you pwning him


----------



## StrangleHold

Dude could have been a genus on a different planet.


----------



## lovely?

StrangleHold said:


> After reading post 1/13 and 16 I laughed so hard my right eye went blood shot. Especially the part about Asus opening the GPU to make changes. Thats as far as I got before losing interest. Sounds like old times with another member which really burned me out.





ganzey said:


> pceye?





StrangleHold said:


> You said the name, got to hunt you down now.



DAMN i loved those days, we need to get that guy back. i mean, NOBODY uses google any more!!! where will we get all our relevant information? 


By the way, to the OP, i'll seriously give you $260 right now for a 256gb ssd. i doubt you have it, but if you do, take a pic with you and it and a piece of paper with your name and ill send the cash


----------



## ganzey

i will give you $260.01 for it


----------



## lovely?

$280 i can do this all day 

OH by the way, here is a review on that asus matrix gtx285 that you posted that boasted 330% OC bonus or some shit. it got 3 more fps with its best overclock in crysis: 

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_gtx285_matrix/7.htm


----------



## Gooberman

10 hugs for it


----------



## ganzey

$280.01


----------



## lovely?

ganzey said:


> $280.01



lol i can't catch a break!

to be fair, a 256gb ssd that costs $1000 and would most definitely get a 7.9 does exist... here it is, in all its 750MBps goodness. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227498


----------



## Intel_man

lovely? said:


> lol i can't catch a break!
> 
> to be fair, a 256gb ssd that costs $1000 and would most definitely get a 7.9 does exist... here it is, in all its 750MBps goodness.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227498



Wow....


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> You got it all wrong from the start man....it's a 780i ftw not a 790i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you know less about computers than I even thought.  And if you really owned a 256gb SSD, you'd know it was worth a hell of a lot more than $120.



You know absolutely nothing it seems. Do you know how much the value for SSD's have sunk in my country? Do you know how long i've had mine? Whether it consists of any damages or not?.. Look like you're the one whom lack knowledge..

in fact. 100 bucks is very nice for something i've had a long time. It's very well used.. Doubt anyone would every bid more than 150 MAX if i put it out on auction down here in Norway.

You pay 1000 and sell for 100.. that's life down here. New stuff are sickly expensive, used ones are too cheap.. Can't help it.

As i stated earlier, i paid 1000 bucks for it. So i know how much it's worth.. And really, it doesn't matter what i think or not. It's up to people what they are willing to buy it for..


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> You got it all wrong from the start man....it's a 780i ftw not a 790i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you know less about computers than I even thought.  And if you really owned a 256gb SSD, you'd know it was worth a hell of a lot more than $120.





lovely? said:


> lol i can't catch a break!
> 
> to be fair, a 256gb ssd that costs $1000 and would most definitely get a 7.9 does exist... here it is, in all its 750MBps goodness.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227498



Finally someone objective and knowledged..


----------



## BigSteve702

Ryeong said:


> It's a mixture of hardware voltage tweaking and overvoltaging. So, overvoltaging might only help 3% but the rest is done by hand. They open the GPU and develop on it. I don't know how they was able to achieve this, nor if it's going to be released in a while either. It's up to the market whether they will be allowed to release this at once or if they have to way a cuple of days.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are marketing laws, otherwhise people could release super overclocked cards with the same price. This is unethical for the competitors..
> 
> There has been done several attempts with voltage tweaking in the past, but keep in mind that this "fermi" is originally comming from Tesla. And tesla is easy to develop, tweak, overclock etc.. It's a super GPU. So, im not really surpised.
> 
> Heck, i expect it to be at least one huge surprise at PAX in 4 days! - This hopefully being one of them.



do you feel smart?

changing your voltage does NOTHING to your speed. only allows you to run higher speeds if its stable

you can never gain 50 percent performance from a voltage tweak. its always done by the increase of the clock, voltage tweak is just to make it stable


----------



## Ryeong

BigSteve702 said:


> do you feel smart?
> 
> changing your voltage does NOTHING to your speed. only allows you to run higher speeds if its stable
> 
> you can never gain 50 percent performance from a voltage tweak. its always done by the increase of the clock, voltage tweak is just to make it stable



Then, the their voltage tweak might allow for an overclock up to 50% then? or? .. Like i said earlier, those are mere pictures. Everyone should take this with a grain of salt and wait until and after PAX.


----------



## BigSteve702

Ryeong said:


> Then, the their voltage tweak might allow for an overclock up to 50% then? or? .. Like i said earlier, those are mere pictures. Everyone should take this with a grain of salt and wait until and after PAX.



i just got home from work, tired, didnt feel like reading everything at first. but i did... any my bad

i still highly doubt it will allow a 50 percent overclock, unless its got a constant flow of liquid nitrogen over it

im in the market for a new graphics card soon, and if nvidia doesnt put out something gnarly for around the price of the 5870, im going ati.


----------



## 87dtna

Ryeong said:


> Finally someone objective and knowledged..



LOL, thats a PCIe hard drive of course it's gonna be awesome, that hard drive would spank yours up down left and right....no single sata SSD is capable of hitting 7.8+


----------



## Ryeong

BigSteve702 said:


> i just got home from work, tired, didnt feel like reading everything at first. but i did... any my bad
> 
> i still highly doubt it will allow a 50 percent overclock, unless its got a constant flow of liquid nitrogen over it
> 
> im in the market for a new graphics card soon, and if nvidia doesnt put out something gnarly for around the price of the 5870, im going ati.



Hmm, yea. It looks like, at least on the supposedly real pictures, that it has 4 fat pipes. But, i don't know if those are filled with anything or just heat-leading pipes.

My main focus is gaming.. and i can afford one 5970.. I just don't know if i should. I kinda want the Physix etc. But, i have some questions..

I have 780i-ftw mobo. If i bought a 5970 could i use it? (i know i cant crossfire).. Also, can i combine a 5970 with gtx 275 for physx?.. 

Is the "Hair-Physix" shown in many youtube videos something unique only 470/480 will have or is it just physx with tesselation? If not, could i get the same hair effect if i combined a 5970 with 275?

Hair demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEieu-OKVvs

Water demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I4kts5mqc

and sled demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIzoGnkCZs

Will i get any of this with a combo of 5970+275?.


----------



## 87dtna

ryeong said:


> hmm, yea. It looks like, at least on the supposedly real pictures, that it has 4 fat pipes. But, i don't know if those are filled with anything or just heat-leading pipes.




roflmao


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> roflmao


----------



## 87dtna

ROFLMAO again!


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> ROFLMAO again!



Can somone just answer the question i mentioned earlier <.<. i'll repost it here:

I have 780i-ftw mobo. If i bought a 5970 could i use it? (i know i cant crossfire).. Also, can i combine a 5970 with gtx 275 for physx?.. 

Is the "Hair-Physix" shown in many youtube videos something unique only 470/480 will have or is it just physx with tesselation? If not, could i get the same hair effect if i combined a 5970 with 275?

Hair demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEieu-OKVvs

Water demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I4kts5mqc

and sled demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIzoGnkCZs

Will i get any of this with a combo of 5970+275?.


----------



## 87dtna

It's not officially supported, but it's been done.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> It's not officially supported, but it's been done.



So, let's say that it works.. Would i achieve any of this? Or is this a only-"fermi" thing?

Hair demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEieu-OKVvs

Water demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I4kts5mqc

and sled demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIzoGnkCZs


----------



## 87dtna

EDITED- Well I'm not sure.  Does anyone know if you still get CUDA when the Nvidia card is only in there for PhysX?  I've never tried an ATI card with Nvidia PhysX, but I will give it a try.  I'm getting a 5770 today, so I'll throw my 8800gts in there for physX and let you know if I can get it to work.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> If you can get it to work, I wouldn't see why not.



I've always belived that fermi would use a new physix engine for the sled demo, hair demo etc..

So 5970 and a dedicated physix card could run the sled demo exactly like nvidia did it?

I have no idea about the cuda.. need some experts here!


----------



## 87dtna

Edited my post there...I will give it a try and let you know later on today.  If it works for me, it should for you too as these two cards are just on a smaller scale.


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> Edited my post there...I will give it a try and let you know later on today.  If it works for me, it should for you too as these two cards are just on a smaller scale.



Oh thanks a buch man  !! If it works on you, and i'm not pleased with 480 then i'll go with 5970 and 275 as dedicated Physix/cuda


----------



## 87dtna

OK I FINALLY got it to work, after hours and hours of trying.  Using this ''patch'' that I found did not work....so I had to resort to using old drivers with new physX drivers.

Follow these instructions to the T, and it will work-

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=116588


However, sorry to say but this ONLY enables PhysX, not CUDA.  So I don't think this will give you the results you are looking for.
But for me, PhysX is what I wanted to boost my Vantage score VIA the cpu score being 3x as high as without PhysX.  Total score without the PhysX was 9700, now it's 11k+ with NO other changes just PhysX-







Note, I'm only clocked to 4ghz right now because I'm running the stock CPU cooler.   

Next step, overclocking the 5770 WOOT!


----------



## Shane

dude you overclocked to 4.6Ghz on a stock cooler? whats the temps like?


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> dude you overclocked to 4.6Ghz on a stock cooler? whats the temps like?



I said I was running 4.0ghz because I had the stock cooler in ATM.  I normally run a TRUE.

But I have tried 4.6ghz with the stock cooler, gets up to around 103c with prime


----------



## Drenlin

I don't see why PhysX/CUDA is so important. ATI Stream is a counterpart to CUDA, and PhysX seems like it's nearly useless....look at the games that support it:
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html

Most people will never play 4/5 of those.

PhysX is all but dead, and will likely go the way of the 8-track once Havok integrates GPGPU tech...


----------



## 87dtna

Overclocked the 5770 to the max 960 core clock in the CCC.  Also overclocked the 8800gts just to see, and was surprised to see over 1k increase in the CPU score thanks to the increased PhysX output!


----------



## ducis

Pr bs


----------



## bomberboysk

Drenlin said:


> I don't see why PhysX/CUDA is so important. ATI Stream is a counterpart to CUDA, and PhysX seems like it's nearly useless....look at the games that support it:
> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html
> 
> Most people will never play 4/5 of those.
> 
> PhysX is all but dead, and will likely go the way of the 8-track once Havok integrates GPGPU tech...


PhysX isnt dead, alot of games are coming out with PhysX support. Also, CUDA is by far the best implemented GPGPU sort of tech out there at the moment.


----------



## mx344

^yup, in fact thats the main reason i bought nvidia instead of ati this time around, i spent 30 bucks more basically comparying it to ati's gpu prices, but ti was worth it, cause cuda can do much more..


----------



## Ryeong

Drenlin said:


> I don't see why PhysX/CUDA is so important. ATI Stream is a counterpart to CUDA, and PhysX seems like it's nearly useless....look at the games that support it:
> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html
> 
> Most people will never play 4/5 of those.
> 
> PhysX is all but dead, and will likely go the way of the 8-track once Havok integrates GPGPU tech...



ATi can't do this now.. not tomorrow, nor in the future without Physix.. Cuda is the real bang for the buck..

Hair demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEieu-OKVvs

Water demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I4kts5mqc

and sled demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIzoGnkCZs


----------



## Ryeong

87dtna said:


> OK I FINALLY got it to work, after hours and hours of trying.  Using this ''patch'' that I found did not work....so I had to resort to using old drivers with new physX drivers.
> 
> Follow these instructions to the T, and it will work-
> 
> http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=116588
> 
> 
> However, sorry to say but this ONLY enables PhysX, not CUDA.  So I don't think this will give you the results you are looking for.
> But for me, PhysX is what I wanted to boost my Vantage score VIA the cpu score being 3x as high as without PhysX.  Total score without the PhysX was 9700, now it's 11k+ with NO other changes just PhysX-



Thanks though.. i'll keep that in mind.  Shame about the cuda.. Whish there was some sort of hacked MOBO who could do all sorts of card in sli+crossfire togheter lol.. that would have been nice...


----------



## just a noob

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130259&Tpk=lucid hydra


----------



## Ryeong

just a noob said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130259&Tpk=lucid hydra



Omg, is that for real? would ATi+nvidia and physix+cuda work? :I


----------



## Shane

Ryeong said:


> ATi can't do this now.. not tomorrow, nor in the future without Physix.. Cuda is the real bang for the buck..
> 
> Hair demo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEieu-OKVvs
> 
> Water demo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I4kts5mqc
> 
> and sled demo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIzoGnkCZs



Damn that cards goig to be impressive!!!!

Im looking farward to tesselation and all the other goodies DX11 has to offer,but at this moment i dont think its worth it....not until DX11 comes into more games!


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn that cards goig to be impressive!!!!
> 
> Im looking farward to tesselation and all the other goodies DX11 has to offer,but at this moment i dont think its worth it....not until DX11 comes into more games!



Every single upcoming game after this month is going do have integrated DX11. Metro 2033 being one of them. 

No wonder why most developers start with DX11 after nvidia release 470/480.. Becouse They use Nvidia software/hardware to develop.. or at least 98%..


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Overclocked the 5770 to the max 960 core clock in the CCC.  Also overclocked the 8800gts just to see, and was surprised to see over 1k increase in the CPU score thanks to the increased PhysX output!



you should try increasing the voltage on the hd 5770. get that core up to 1000+


----------



## Twist86

Ryeong said:


> Every single upcoming game after this month is going do have integrated DX11. Metro 2033 being one of them.



Lets just hope its not as poorly coded as that game or we are gonna suffer if we don't upgrade to the i7 platform.


----------



## Ryeong

Twist86 said:


> Lets just hope its not as poorly coded as that game or we are gonna suffer if we don't upgrade to the i7 platform.



Nothing wrong with that game, oh unless you pirated it of course.. 

Btw you need something a lot more powerful than one GTX 260..


----------



## Shane

U guys seen this?

Nvidia GTX 480 disassembled

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Gallery/170368,nvidia-gtx480-disassembly-guide.aspx/


----------



## 87dtna

joh06937 said:


> you should try increasing the voltage on the hd 5770. get that core up to 1000+



I will, I had to figure out how to go past 960 first as CCC and MSI afterburner would both not let me go past 960.  Changed the CFG file in MSI afterburner, now it's good to go.  Haven't had much time, only got to 980 so far but will have more time tomorrow.


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> U guys seen this?
> 
> Nvidia GTX 480 disassembled
> 
> http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Gallery/170368,nvidia-gtx480-disassembly-guide.aspx/



Looks very easy to add a water-cooler on it. Which is good, becouse i'm planning to build a water cooler when i've bought a new case.


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> Lets just hope its not as poorly coded as that game or we are gonna suffer if we don't upgrade to the i7 platform.





Ryeong said:


> Nothing wrong with that game, oh unless you pirated it of course..
> 
> Btw you need something a lot more powerful than one GTX 260..



other than that it is coded so badly that if done well, it could run on a mid range system, but they make it need some super duper system to be "optimized" ?

The Asus tool is already in use on other cards, why not just google it and find out how it works, what it does, how it performs on other cards etc (I can't at the moment, I got banned off the internet at college for a week so had to program a web browser to get on, I can't multi tab too well )?


----------

